# New Tyres for Swift Sundance.



## Tiff (May 29, 2005)

I am looking to replace 2 tyres on my Fiat Ducato based Swift Sundance 590RS motorhome. The current tyres are Michelin 215/70R15C XC Camping 109/107Q. Will a normal C tyre be OK or do I need CP tyres.
Who does the best deal online for fitted tyres?


----------

